# Diabetes: Reverse Your Diabetes With a Clear and Concise Step by Step Guide:



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

*Diabetes: Reverse Your Diabetes With a Clear and Concise Step by Step Guide: *

*How to Prevent, Control, and Reverse Diabetes.*

*by David Corr*

*If you have Amazon Prime this is a 0.00 cost download to kindle *

*(Also available in Audible narration and paperback)*

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/Diabetes-Reverse-Concise-Prevent-Control-ebook/dp/B01ATO27MK/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=David+Corr+Diabetes&qid=1557497964&s=digital-text&sr=1-1-spell*


*Any one else come across this?*


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2019)

It is nonsense.
Eat six times a day, eat fruit and wholegrain, do not eat saturated fat, do not eat much fat at all - not even good advice for a 'normal'.


----------



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

Drummer said:


> It is nonsense.
> Eat six times a day, eat fruit and wholegrain, do not eat saturated fat, do not eat much fat at all - not even good advice for a 'normal'.


You've read it then Drummer


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2019)

I downloaded it as soon as I saw your post and then went straight to the dietary advice in Chapter 5 - as soon as I read 'nutritious, balanced diet low in fats and containing a reasonable number of calories'  I thought - here we go - then on the following page 'Consume whole grains and lean proteins' - I did read on for a dozen more pages, but basically - read and do the opposite for most of the advice is all I can say - or save your time unless you can read as fast as I do.


----------



## Jodee (May 15, 2019)

For beginners and those needing a refresher course; in my opinion, I found the book very informative with some good tips.  A reminder of what foods are helpful to having in your diet regularly.  The importance of including nuts and other food sources etc.

Regarding eating the 6 smaller meals per day,* that would be optional of course, for myself I would eat the 3 main meals and have 2-3 small snacks per day in between the main meals. That is my choice of course and up to the individual how they manage things and what works for them 

* - _My main meals are not excessively big portions any way._

Definitely worth a read for newly diagnosed (if you use Amazon Prime - its a free download)


----------



## Drummer (May 15, 2019)

If anyone follows the guidelines in this book and gets normal results do let us know - it goes against just about everything that worked for me, but we are all different.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2019)

Where the hell does it say clearly and immediately obviously, TYPE 2 DIABETES ??


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 15, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Where the hell does it say clearly and immediately obviously, TYPE 2 DIABETES ??



That's where I was going wrong.  I've been trying this and I've still got T1 diabetes.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 15, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> That's where I was going wrong.  I've been trying this and I've still got T1 diabetes.



Such is life


----------



## Lisa66 (May 15, 2019)

Oh darn it


----------



## Drummer (May 15, 2019)

Don't take it too hard - I suspect that a fair few type twos would also still be in the diabetic range following the guidelines in that book.


----------



## HOBIE (May 17, 2019)

Lisa66 said:


> Oh darn it


Big difference between T1 & T2.. Good luck if you are trying


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Big difference between T1 & T2.. Good luck if you are trying


----------



## Lisa66 (May 20, 2019)

Being type 1, I’m very much aware of the difference between type 1 and 2 and realise the only way the (any) book is going to reverse my condition, is if it came with a free gift of a lovely shiny spanking brand new pancreas...which I’m guessing is highly unlikely.

My comment was just in a similar vein to Matt’s and Nonethewiser’s.


----------



## Jodee (May 20, 2019)

Lisa66 said:


> Being type 1, I’m very much aware of the difference between type 1 and 2 and realise the only way the (any) book is going to reverse my condition, is if it came with a free gift of a lovely shiny spanking brand new pancreas...which I’m guessing is highly unlikely.
> 
> My comment was just in a similar vein to Matt’s and Nonethewiser’s.








 wish I could offer you a brand new pancreas Lisa x


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2019)

Lisa66 said:


> Being type 1, I’m very much aware of the difference between type 1 and 2 and realise the only way the (any) book is going to reverse my condition, is if it came with a free gift of a lovely shiny spanking brand new pancreas...which I’m guessing is highly unlikely.
> 
> My comment was just in a similar vein to Matt’s and Nonethewiser’s.


Have a look at NUC s web site. I am going to see prof Shaw in a couple of weeks. He & his Team are Brill


----------



## Lisa66 (May 20, 2019)

Jodee said:


> wish I could offer you a brand new pancreas Lisa x



Well that’s very nice of you Jodee, thank you 

Hmm, how odd it would feel not to have the condition after all this time...I’d give it a bash though


----------

